# Last days before USC and Chapman fall 2013



## Brasspistol (Nov 26, 2012)

So it's the last few days before Chapman and USC's deadline for fall 2013 applications, I've taken to re-doing my cinematic personal statement for USC, and restructuring my whole video essay for Chapman. Mostly, because of Hurricane Sandy. That ***** threw off my schedule and destroyed some of the locations I was going to shoot at. Should I mention that somewhere? I've had to come up with a totally different concept for my visual stuff, which has short of mucked up a few other things as well. Do you think this merits any sort of consideration, or I should just polish up what I have at this point and just submit it before I get closed out of this application period. 

Sorry to sort of spew this out there, but I'd love to get some opinions...

PS I'm applying for the MFA tv/film production programs


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 26, 2012)

I would not use Sandy as an excuse for anything. In my opinion, my reaction to someone using Sandy as an excuse (You may not see it as an excuse but others would) is that they're not capable of handling the usual murphy's law that quite often affects filmmaking.
I would see what I can do to adapt what I have to work with your concept. Using Sandy will only be seen as an excuse or a sympathy card. 

When they see you're from NJ, they know Sandy hit there. The lack of mention of Sandy would show them that you're not going to make excuses for your work.

(again, just my opinion here, but take of it what you will)


----------



## Brasspistol (Nov 26, 2012)

No, you're right, I'm just nervous because I've had to futz with my visual sample concepts (I had a whole thing about the Jersey Shore in fall). At this point everything else except for the visual sample for USC (which will now be photographs instead of a video) and the video essay for Chapman has already been uploaded to the online applications... After reading my post and your answer, I think I can safely say it's just nerves.
Thanks


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 26, 2012)

no problem.
Be confident in your work and never use excuses for any issues that arise.
I just recently graduated from Chapman with my MFA in Film Production Emphasis Editing and I don't regret it one bit. It was a great experience and I learned alot.


----------



## Mighty (Nov 29, 2012)

No excuses. Ever. Also, man up and post your Auto bio sketch so that I might pass it through my ruthless field of inspection.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 29, 2012)

uh... please don't go around "challenging" people to post their auto bio sketch. 
It's up to them if they want to reveal it or not. For alot of people it's personal and they prefer it to be private between the admissions and themselves.


----------



## Mighty (Nov 29, 2012)

lol


----------



## The Goblin (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't mess with the guy who runs the forum.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm just here to help as much as I can. This is voluntary work. 

but apart from that, I do not want to see any pressuring for people to release their admissions paper. It's fine that you think you are the brave soul that dares to show it all to the rest of the world, but while that may be your stance, it isn't everyone else's stance and it's only polite to respect their privacy.


----------



## Xay (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally posted by Brasspistol:
> So it's the last few days before Chapman and USC's deadline for fall 2013 applications, I've taken to re-doing my cinematic personal statement for USC, and restructuring my whole video essay for Chapman. Mostly, because of Hurricane Sandy. That ***** threw off my schedule and destroyed some of the locations I was going to shoot at. Should I mention that somewhere? I've had to come up with a totally different concept for my visual stuff, which has short of mucked up a few other things as well. Do you think this merits any sort of consideration, or I should just polish up what I have at this point and just submit it before I get closed out of this application period.
> 
> Sorry to sort of spew this out there, but I'd love to get some opinions...
> ...



I'm currently a student at USC in the grad film program. I was in the 1994 earthquake in California and I was in the tornado that hit Tuscaloosa, AL last year. 

Use it. It's not a sympathy card. It's your life story. From getting to see Personal Statements from students that came in before me and reading some of my current classmates, the one thing everyone has in common is that they didn't write an essay, they wrote a really REALLY good story. 

If Hurricane Sandy had an huge effect on you don't feel afraid to make that a part of your story. The worst thing you could write in your personal statement is how much you love film or have Star Wars references. Talking about your story in Hurricane Sandy is not bad.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally posted by Brasspistol:
> The worst thing you could write in your personal statement is how much you love film



I'm a re-applicant this year and this was my biggest regret. The only time I mention movies this year is in my Columbia application in which I have to describe my creative influences and my artistic experiences. Obviously they would be centered around filmmakers and filmmaking. 

Strive to be unique, because loving movies is not.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally posted by Mighty:
> If a writer is frightened to share their work on a forum, how can they have the courage to cast their work in front of the scrutinizing eyes of the world?
> 
> My take: a lot of kitty kats and not enough Lions out there.
> ...



again, it is not your decision to make on whether or not others will post what they have on their application. You are welcome to be as curious as you want but it is their right to control the accessibility of their stuff. 
Just because you post your application on the site doesn't mean you're a big boy. It just means you posted your application for everyone to see.  
It is not fear that they do not want to reveal what they wrote, but it is a very important concept of PRIVACY. 
Quite frankly, it's none of your business what they write in their application (nor is it my business). While you heckle them to post what they wrote, you're demanding for "rights" that you do not and will not ever have. 

In short, if I do see you demand or try to pressure any member to show what they put on their application, I will ban you for harassing members. Be polite and courteous to their personal wishes in what they want to disclose. This is the last on this subject.


----------



## Mike_V (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally posted by Xay:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Brasspistol:
> So it's the last few days before Chapman and USC's deadline for fall 2013 applications, I've taken to re-doing my cinematic personal statement for USC, and restructuring my whole video essay for Chapman. Mostly, because of Hurricane Sandy. That ***** threw off my schedule and destroyed some of the locations I was going to shoot at. Should I mention that somewhere? I've had to come up with a totally different concept for my visual stuff, which has short of mucked up a few other things as well. Do you think this merits any sort of consideration, or I should just polish up what I have at this point and just submit it before I get closed out of this application period.
> 
> ...



I'm currently a student at USC in the grad film program. I was in the 1994 earthquake in California and I was in the tornado that hit Tuscaloosa, AL last year. 

Use it. It's not a sympathy card. It's your life story. From getting to see Personal Statements from students that came in before me and reading some of my current classmates, the one thing everyone has in common is that they didn't write an essay, they wrote a really REALLY good story. 

If Hurricane Sandy had an huge effect on you don't feel afraid to make that a part of your story. The worst thing you could write in your personal statement is how much you love film or have Star Wars references. Talking about your story in Hurricane Sandy is not bad. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I would agree with you on using Hurricane Sandy, IF it is actually part of the submission, but I personally think that if he puts a footnote or something that says, "this isn't my best work due to hurricane sandy causing me to lose location/actors/time" then I personally would categorize it as an excuse. 
Now if we're talking about a submission that is about hurricane sandy, then that's totally legit and there is no reason not to use it.


----------



## Mighty (Nov 30, 2012)

@ Mike lol


----------



## Xay (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with you there. If he did something as nonsensical as putting down a footnote then it would automatically be thrown out regardless.


----------



## Brasspistol (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks everyone! 
Just ti reiterate: 
I ended up not including my experience with hurricane sandy. The more I reworked my stuff, the less relevant it seemed. 
I have some anxiety over the quality of my work, but that was going to happen either way. 

PS. 
Thanks Mike V. for being an awesome Mod. (Seriously though)

FreakyFreddy thanks for sharing!

Also I'm a she not a he. Just fyi for the people who were addressing me as a dude.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 21, 2013)

sorry Brasspistols.
I just assumed you were a guy based on your username :-D

I'm glad I can help out whenever I can.


----------

